# Sugar Loaf Hill 2012



## that1guy

Many people probably dont know it but this exact location was where the most bloodiest battle happened in WWii in the pacific area. Over 2,000 people died trying to capture this hill. Im stationed here on Okinawa and i dont think half the american population here on island know what truly happened but for those of you who dont here is a photo from 1945....





Here is what it looks like in 2012


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

wow, nice clouds and angle, I really love the creepers.

BUt I''m sure that the pic from 1945 isn't yours and it is subject to copyright by the, blah, blah, etc..


----------



## that1guy

thanks


----------

